# Your dominant function in action



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

Describe or explain how you experience or use your dominant function in your life.

Fi (and maybe Ne, I don't think they are separable)to me is like an internal meter that slides between negative and positive, with irrelevant lying in the middle. There is a meter for my mind, my actions, and my world. The goal is to live to align them all in the positive range based on what I believe to be 'right.' Positive and negative are based on my knowledge and experiences to what causes the least friction between people, and the most happiness. Of course, that's all very simplified and a main cause of strife for myself is that there are many many many variables that affect my goals, my values, and concept of 'hapiness.' It's all very nuanced and dynamic.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll supply this because I think it also ties into what we spoke about in your threads last week, on the E/I axis.

I don't have an answer these questions. (This one or this one: http://personalitycafe.com/general-psychology/5790-thinking.html)

I want to say I think in terms of words, sounds, and pictures... but it doesn't seem right. When I stop to think about how I'm thinking... it's like my mind quits what it's doing, puts its hands in its pockets, looks away and whistles nonchalantly... and waits for me to stop paying so much attention.

Trying to go from there to see how Te and Ti (my first two functions) are being used seems pointless.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Hmm.

Weird.

I just kinda walk down the street all "uhhhhhh.........well that's retarded. I can't believe that's actually like that. Well what in the fucking world could possibly cause someone to do that? That makes no sense, what a dumbass. I mean I'm sure he's got his reasons, but I mean, really? You're not going to let me park my fucking truck in this vacant spot for like 5 minutes while I load a COUCH into it? You really want me to lug it blocks? The sign posted over there is THAT important to you? Like fucking really?"

But pretend it's about every little thing.

Correct things just kinda get.

"Well fuck yea, badass."


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

My Ne is like a machine whose only function is to come up with crazy ideas. The job of my Ti is to filter out all of those ideas before they come out of my mouth 

My Ne comes up with weird connections and patterns, and I love to bounce these ideas off of people.

I don't know, my Ne does so damn much


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Ne. I'm always looking at the possibilities. *roud:


----------



## Vasoline (Jul 3, 2009)

Ni is such a pain to describe, but it basically goes something like this.

"I don't think I'll go to Wal-Mart today"

*the very next day*

"Hey Vasoline! Guess what!"

"What?"

"Someone blew up Wal-Mart!"

"Praise Thor I didn't go there last night!"

I can't control it at all, and it just kind of guides my conscience self around.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

Vasoline said:


> Ni is such a pain to describe, but it basically goes something like this.
> 
> "I don't think I'll go to Wal-Mart today"
> 
> ...


Oh! Here's my Ne at work  When I read this post I thought:

"Wait, so Vasoline decided not to go to Wal-Mart, and instead he decided to blow it up? But wait, why would he be praising Thor for not going? Did Thor somehow convince him not to go but to simply just blow it up? *confused*"

Then my Ti kicks in:

"That reading of the story would in no way explain how Ni works, so it must be wrong."

and then I came up with what I would assume is the correct reading of your story 

INTPs correct me if I'm wrong, but your process would work the other way around. First your Ti would come up with the correct reading, but then your Ne would entertain other (possibly humorous) readings?


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

My Ne is like a super duper mega scooper lie detector. When people say stuff to me, its like all they say is connected and i understand the big picture... and without actually understanding the whole picture, i may appear slow because i am figuring it out.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

tdmg said:


> My Ne is like a machine whose only function is to come up with crazy ideas. The job of my Ti is to filter out all of those ideas before they come out of my mouth



ROFL

My Fi makes me insist on being the person I really am at all times. It also makes me want to live life according to an internal value system where the end result is the ideal.

And then my Ne is what I use to innovate, invent, and come up with new ideas. Some of these ideas are rather pointless, such as wondering, while in Philosophy class, "What if Socrates was drunk 24/7?"


----------



## sartreality (Aug 5, 2009)

My dominant function is Ni and I use it with my Fi and Ti functions. 

The Ti acts as an auxiliary to take in information and analyse it.

My Fi is used for what I value. I value building harmony in relationships and in my environment and growth and understanding.

So basically, I'm kind of like this sponge that's observing and listening and taking things in and then my Ni somehow miraculousy sifts through all of it and comes up with patterns, insights, visions, Aha! moments and answers to questions and problems.

It also makes me very susceptible to my environment (constantly intuiting feelings from people) and can be draining or it can be incredibly reveletory and healing and help with connections.

I always know when someone or something is "off". I don't always know why, but when it comes to me, it's usually one of those "Aha" moments.

My Ne is also pretty strong. I generally get the big picture and see underlying patterns and meaning in events. 

I have pre-cognitive "senses" and visions.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

My T rule me. He's the king.
His prime minister is my S.
His spiritual advisor is my N.
And his general secretary is my J.
Most of the time, he let my F to give him second opinion. F is his wive and she's very wise.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

My Ti kicks in when people ask me to do stuff. I just fiddle around with what the person wanted me to do even if I don't know what I'm doing (ex. something on the computer) and I'll be able to figure out what to do. However, ask me to explain how to do it and I'll have no clue, I just do it.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> My Ti kicks in when people ask me to do stuff. I just fiddle around with what the person wanted me to do even if I don't know what I'm doing (ex. something on the computer) and I'll be able to figure out what to do. However, ask me to explain how to do it and I'll have no clue, I just do it.


Same here. Actually, it's often more like I do know what I'm doing, but it's too difficult to explain in words. Just doing it is a lot easier.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

My Fi structures the internal value hierarchy that makes me so uptight, attempts to force me to live up to it, then yells at me for not being able to because it is impossible and idealistic. My Ne comes up with all kinds of symbolic examples to compare everything against, just so I understand all of the many details and ramifications associated with the various ways I fuck up, and see how it fits into a larger framework of reality from about a million angles all at once.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Fi. I am constantly analyzing my emotions and trying to make judgements on the outside world in order to gain some sort of human truth. I use a mix of my functions though...which makes me confused. Sometimes I use Fi when I am introverting and Te when I am extroverting.....two judging functions to make sense of the world....is not making sense of the world....


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

Ne with strong Se. I go around saying Wow! about everything, like I'm permanently stoned. :laughing: It's all so fascinating, and I want to follow through with everything so I can learn more about it. Life is endless possibilities and I'm afraid to follow one, because think of all I'll miss in other areas.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not sure how I experience Ni to be honest because I don't understand how it operates. To be honest I've tried to come up with a response how it works "in action" but I can't. What the hell.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

*Ti* manages to dissemble an idea and identify each part with its own according meaning,simplify or elaborate certain terms, or just get rid of them altogether if they do not fit with the current framework before reassembling everything back together to get a more defined definition of the original idea. 

After that *Ne* kicks in and based on the previous observations is able to make conclusions and possibilities, and if comparing and contrasting two diff. ideas can go on tangential thoughts, creating a multitude of scenarios and new ideas.

Sometimes *Si* joins the party by relaying past info. and experiences and by combining Si and Ne together I usually get:
"Last time I did a+b and I got nothing, so maybe if a try aa+bb to get double the power I'll get a super =aaabbb!!! And with the new aaabbb I can finally carry out experiment xyz I've been wanting to do all along!"

When I'm having an identity crisis *Fi *assures me I'm the coolest chick this side of planet Earth.

*Fe* gets no fun.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

I have no clue... you tell me  ...for now I will go with Ne though.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

*Tryout.*

Ti analyses every move, every word, every glance, every person, every building (and so on) possible inside out, as much as it can (influenced by sources of information, energy, ..). On the long run it creates patterns and looks for depth for insight and understanding. 
Can be a mean bitch if too straight forward.
[Likes to be fed by Se for the thrill of the experience, can also cause vivid excitement/anxiety inside , formerly confused with 'feelings'  but it's basically an awareness of the body's (and mental) state --> also just had the need to move itself into Ne to give it meaning, a broader pic, possibilities, blala]

Ne draws the connections, and attaches meanings and possibilities to those and helps to form a big picture of the things Ti digs into earlier. 
Ne is often also the playground of my imagination. The silly kid popping out on drugs.  Can cause hallucinations or get wrong ideas together with Ti. 
[Ni helps looking inwards and check everything out as a whole and tries to predict things after having used Ti and Ne and usually feels mystical and connected;p and can co-operate with Si as well...=>]

Si recalls mostly sensual/tangible things I already know, and can make me rest in peaceful nostalgia or remind me of the expected.
Can cause lazyness or distress.
[Te helps to construct and place every outward element taken in into structure]

Fe is a baby that loves to be fed!, and has trouble behaving herself properly sometimes. 
Can be emotional once suddenly (and mostly unexpectedly) evoked.
[Sometimes Fi tells me how *I* am feeling about things.]


----------

